# any feedback on orbea wild e bike ??



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

any feedback on the new orbea wild e bike ??


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I sold my 2019 Carbon Expert Levo and ordered an Orbea Wild Team. The Levo/Brose motor only lasted me 450 miles and the bearings were grinding. My buddy's Levo is doing the same thing with about 600 miles. I did the MyO so I wont have it for a few months. I've read a lot of reviews and it sounds promising. The geo looks great for climbing (seat tube angle) and descending (headtube angle). 

A buddy of mine rode the Bosch Gen 4 and said its way more quiet than the older version and almost as smooth as his Levo/Brose. He also said the power was dang close to the Brose. He said the Bosch Gen 4 doesn't have much drag once you hit the 20mph restrictor either, much like the Brose. From everything I've read and heard, the Bosch Gen 4 is as close as you'll get to the Brose, but more reliable.


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

Looks like a very nice bike with good specs. The sizing is a bit odd. The dropper post will need upgraded eventually. Check that the battery is "Trailside interchangeable" and check if it is upgradable to a larger capacity in the future.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2wls4ever said:


> Looks like a very nice bike with good specs. The sizing is a bit odd. The dropper post will need upgraded eventually. Check that the battery is "Trailside interchangeable" and check if it is upgradable to a larger capacity in the future.


The stock battery is 625 and the add on extender is 500.


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

kntr said:


> The stock battery is 625 and the add on extender is 500.


perfect! You should buy it.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2wls4ever said:


> perfect! You should buy it.


Already did. Thanks though.

I was referring to your original comment of an interchangeable battery or upgradable battery. It has an extender battery so you don't have to carry one in your pack. 1125wh is plenty.


----------

